# Our friendly neighborhood wolfpack



## 243Savage (May 1, 2009)

We've had a new wolfpack recently take up residence here close to the house and it appears they are here to stay.  Finally.....after many fleeting moments of seeing them slip through the sagebrush, I got a photo op on a fresh kill site.  

This is just down the hill about a half mile from the house.


----------



## 243Savage (May 1, 2009)

Ten more.  I filled up the camera memory card.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2009)

Those are great!! Fine lookin` animals too! You are indeed fortunate to live in the proximity of such wonders...


----------



## Smokey (May 1, 2009)

What a treat!!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the pix , they are some beautiful critters ...


----------



## dawg2 (May 1, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 1, 2009)

Cool pics! he was munchin!


----------



## pnome (May 1, 2009)

Those look like some healthy wolves.  Don't know if I would have gotten close enough to snap a picture if I were you.


----------



## 243Savage (May 1, 2009)

pnome said:


> Those look like some healthy wolves.  Don't know if I would have gotten close enough to snap a picture if I were you.



I had a zoom lens, and a 30 foot wide river between us.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 1, 2009)

great job on some  beautiful  wolves doing what comes natural


----------



## Buck (May 1, 2009)

Just to darn cool...


----------



## leo (May 1, 2009)

Awesome captures, love the 300mm's for those critters


----------



## Jake Allen (May 1, 2009)

Great job on pictures of those critters!


----------



## quinn (May 1, 2009)

Nice shots.Makes my bones hurt just looking at that chewin.


----------



## Hoss (May 1, 2009)

I'm not even gonna try and hide the green envy that's just pouring off me.  I'm just ate up with it, but I'm sure glad you are taking photos and sharing with us.  Good shots, 243.

Hoss


----------



## Redbow (May 2, 2009)

Its nice to see the pictures of the Wolves ! They are beautiful animals ! Thanks !


----------



## Wade95 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful animals, thnx 4 sharing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2009)

Nice puppies


----------



## DocHoliday (May 2, 2009)

Those are awesome pictures!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (May 2, 2009)

I've never been one to steal... but if I could, I'd steal your job in a heartbeat  You are one lucky man! Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## LJay (May 2, 2009)

Great stuff!!!! I would love to be able to see that for real.


----------



## Beanie24 (May 2, 2009)

WOW!!
Thanks for taking us on a great trip.


----------



## olcaptain (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. The closest I've ever come to a wolf was when I read the 3 little pigs.


----------



## pdsniper (May 2, 2009)

Man those are awesome shots, I wish I could get some like that, my brother has one heck of a place in Montana it's in a town called Conden is that anywhere close to you ?
When I was deer hunting out there this year I heard wolves howling every morning but never got to see them


----------



## OffShoreMedic (May 5, 2009)

Great pictures of some very majestic animals! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 7, 2009)

243Savage said:


> I had a zoom lens, and a 30 foot wide river between us.



Those are some mighty good photos, but I don't think I'd ever feel safe even that far away, much less near my home's neighborhood.  Hopefully they will stay well fed so they don't feel the need to come down to your neighborhood to find additional meals.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 7, 2009)

bro, that makes my heart hurt !!!!  i want to come back !!!!


----------

